# New Old Maverick Owner



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Awesome that you are bringing it back. I may be wrong but weren’t the older ones built lighter than later master anglers?
Either way what all does you to do list entail?


----------



## EasyMav88 (May 20, 2020)

Hi, BrownDog,
I'm not sure but hoping to learn all I can about this boat. I'm assuming I'll need new wiring and have to repair/replace the fuel tanks. The trailer needs work...most of the steel parts are rusted/corroded pretty badly. The engine runs so I'm hoping it has some years left in it. I'm having the structure of the boat (the fiberglass) checked out. So far everyone who's looked at it seems to think it's in pretty good condition for an '88. I added a few pictures to my media. Let me know if you can see them.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I fish with a buddy often off his '88 MA 17...is yours technically 16' 2"? They're great hull, those older Mav's...Capt Bob Lemay @lemaymiami runs one. He'd have some good Intel for you I'm sure!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Maverick Boat Owners forum is a good source for your specific brand. But lots of knowledgeable folks on this site, including Capt. LeMay.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

By the way, welcome aboard TP! Forgot my manners.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

WELCOME!
Now lets see some pic!



EasyMav88 said:


> Hello, All,
> I’m new to the site and excited to be the new owner of a 1988 Maverick 17! Any advice or resource suggestions, as I get started on bringing this sweet boat back (slowly) to a better version of itself, would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> TP


----------



## EasyMav88 (May 20, 2020)

View media item 7920


----------



## EasyMav88 (May 20, 2020)

EasyMav88 said:


> View media item 7920


View media item 7922View media item 7930View media item 7926View media item 7924


----------

